
Publication of Draft Investigatory Powers Bill (speech) - junto
https://www.gov.uk/government/speeches/home-secretary-publication-of-draft-investigatory-powers-bill
======
junto
Full draft bill:
[https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachm...](https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/473770/Draft_Investigatory_Powers_Bill.pdf)

    
    
      The home secretary revealed for the first time in her 
      statement that successive governments since 1994 have 
      issued secret directions to internet and phone companies   
      to hand over the communications data of British citizens 
      in bulk to the security services.
    
      She said these secret “directions” had allowed the 
      security services to thwart a number of attacks in 
      Britain, including the plot to attack the London Stock 
      Exchange in 2010.
    
      May said the use of these powers – which show that GCHQ 
      was also engaged in mass surveillance programmes on 
      British citizens using their communications data – under 
      the 1984 Telecommunications Act will be put on a more 
      explicit footing in the new legislation and be subject to 
      the same safeguards as other bulk powers.
    

Source:
[http://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/live/2015/nov/04/su...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/live/2015/nov/04/surveillance-
internet-snoopers-charter-may-plans-politics-live)

